# any good knife forums, review sites?



## geepondy (Sep 3, 2001)

I'm looking to get a really good pocket knife. Nothing too big or intended to use as a weapon, just a small pocket knife that is sharp and can stay that way if possible. I'm looking for advice and good info web sites.


----------



## roguesoul (Sep 4, 2001)

For info checkout BFC. *WARNING* VERY addictive.
http://www.bladeforums.com/ 

William Henry knives are very nice, I love WH!!!!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 4, 2001)

Geepondy, can't beat a Sebenza : http://www.chrisreeve.com/sebenza.html


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 6, 2001)

GO For an EMERSON www.emersonknives.com possibly a CQC7 full size or mini. Don't get a knife from looking at a knife forum, there are too many opinions and personal preferences. GO to a local knife dealer or knife show, and hold all of the knifes and see how you like them. Find different features of each that you like and that will best suit you for daily use, and then choose one with the most features you like. I would suggest a knife with a thumb stud and a pocket clip both of which I have to have on all my use knives. A good quality folder knife will cost you about minimum 50 dollars, look at cold steel www.coldsteel.com in the NEW (dont let them sell you an old voyager) voyager series. they run about fifty to sixty bucks. 
Most of all dont buy a cheap knife, it will fail at the most inoportune time.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 6, 2001)

jih is right about the Sebenza, but only if you can drop $300+ on a knife. If not, then check out the Benchmade site www.benchmade.com and specifically the Benchmade 705 http://www.benchmade.com/detail.asp?id=6353258836417&item=25 and the Benchmade Forum http://192.41.25.213/cgi-bin/ultbb/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&forum=Benchmade+Forum&number=1&DaysPrune=10&LastLogin=for all the Benchmade info you could hope for.

BTW, the 705 can be had online for well under $100 if you check around.

Bucky


----------



## sunspot (Sep 7, 2001)

I like the M-16 line. it has a thumb stud on both sides and a serrated




piece on top that when you use your index finger to start the blade, a flik of the wrist locks it open.



Clip not reversable. I had a Colt M-14, but I broke the point with improper use. I'm looking for a Axis lock. I tried one at a gun show and it felt real nice, but more bucks than I had at the time. Other knifes that I have are small Gerbers and a big Buck. Know any steep discount web sites? I like quality, but low $'s.....dana...


----------



## mikep (Sep 7, 2001)

The gadget factor of the Kershaw Chive is very addictive- I love it! There is a 'torsion bar' that helps the blade flip out when you start to open it. It looks like a switchblade, but it's not. The blade is just under 2", so it's not real intimidating.


----------



## WillnTex (Sep 7, 2001)

Specialist I know what you mean about them opening. I had a problem with the CRKT Seahawk opening in my back pocket. I sat down to the sound of a serrated blade cutting through blue jeans and a drivers side carseat. I'm just happy it was the carseat that got cut.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 7, 2001)

You're right, Bucky, probably should've mentioned the price of the Sebenza, but after all, he said he was looking for a "real good pocket knife"



. I still pick up my Benchmades and handle them for a few minutes, but my small Sebenza is always with me. Once you pick one up and open it, you won't want to put it down.

Joe


----------



## sunspot (Sep 8, 2001)

I agree with Specialist. Get a good quality knife. You might also try www.crkt.com. You can get good discounts on dealers web sites. I just bought a M16-03Z for $30 +shp. There's a lot of crap out on auction sites, so be careful.
.....dana.....


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 8, 2001)

here's mine, the 'Cuda by Camillus - (I like the left-handed (!) spear point combo edge) They open fast with a unique sliding thumb button, very quick, even with gloves on, made in USA, ATS steel, very tough,several sizes and designs available; (never used this website, but the prices look better than the paper catalogs...) http://www.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/camillus/cuda.html


----------



## SPECIALIST (Sep 8, 2001)

I dont really like CRKT much any more, I own two CRKTS a KISS and Stiff kiss both Tanto with serrations 50/50 the stiff got pitting on it even though I cleaned it really good and the kiss opens in my pocket (which is real dangerous with a sharp knife), its only real use is as money clip. The stiff kiss is really small and almost fragile seeming, so I only use it as a tackle box knife.
How well do you like the M16, and how can you compare it to any other knives you own.


----------



## geepondy (Sep 8, 2001)

Thanks for all the info. Yes, I want a good knife but want to keep the cost under a hundred dollars or so! I currently own a $20 Gerber but lint from the pants pocket gets into the locking mechanism and makes it not so reliable. When I was a kid, I cut my finger in good shape on a regular non locking knife so a reliable locking mechanism is a necessity for me.


----------



## mikep (Sep 8, 2001)

If 3.5" isn't too large for you, check out www.benchmade.com - model 550 "Griptilian"(awful name!). The axis locking mechanism is incredibly secure, and you can buy the knife for about $50 from www.knifeworks.com - great service (and also pretty good prices on photons 1,2&3.)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 8, 2001)

Spyderco Dragonfly might meet your need. Blade length is just under 2 inches. It can function as a money clip. Small enough to be carried in a pocket. Large enough to be clipped to the outside of a pocket. Heavy and substantial enough to be noticed so that you know it is where you placed it. Light enough that it doesn't become cumbersome after having it on your person for 10+ hours. Large enough to cut a worn alternator belt. Small enough to cut a sandwich in a restaurant without drawing unnecessary attention. 

I have the all stainless version. See link. http://store.knifecenter.com/pgi-ProductSpec?SP28P 

It does have the locking blade and it is under $50.

I keep mine attached to my emergency cash carrier. See link for that as follows. http://www.rangerx.net/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=R&Product_Code=P ILLORG


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 8, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mikep:
*





The gadget factor of the Kershaw Chive is very addictive- I love it! There is a 'torsion bar' that helps the blade flip out when you start to open it. It looks like a switchblade, but it's not. The blade is just under 2", so it's not real intimidating.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It is indeed "very addictive." A friend lent me his for evaluation with the caveat that I be VERY honest with my opinion. After a few hours in my pocket, I reached for it. The following is my reaction.

*OOOOWWWWWW!!!!! *











I found it with the blade open, straight up in my pocket. For *ME*, this is definitely NOT pocket carry and it is too light to be clipped to the trouser.


----------



## Sid Post (Sep 9, 2001)

Bladeforums is definitely a good site to learn about knives.

A solid lockback (Got to Pete's custom shop at the BUCK site) in BG-42 will serve you and your grandchildren well. A Pete's custom will run about $80.

Avoid the liner locks in general. If you cut in a good motion, probably not a big deal but, an ice pick stab could amputate a finger if not careful about the knife you select and maintain.

The REKAT folders are real solid and safe users. The Benchmade Axis locks are worth a look with the Griptillian being a good place to start.

Have considered a fixed blade? A neck knife (small fixed blade) can be a suprisingly useful and safe design. I really like my neck knife a lot.

Stay Sharp,
Sid


----------



## sunspot (Sep 10, 2001)

I have to go with Sid. The Griptillian is most likly to be my next knife. I like the Axis Lock and the price is right.


----------

